# Sunday Racing



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Joe came up, Ron & Nick was over, & a new guy, Dennis, joined us. Dalton help me host this week. Was glad to see Nick make it out & run some laps with us. First time since his surgery. 
Joe brought some interesting cars up, but I forgot to take pictures. Dennis is a big magnet car fan. But I think we're converting him to TJets. He was having a lot of fun running them.
As a group we're growing slowly. If we could get everything together I think we could have ten racers here at once. I'm impressed & enthused w/ this bunch. They want to race again next week. I think they'd get together every weekend if we could. Which is awesome. Dennis thinks he could bring 3 more friends to join us.
After running Tjets for awhile Nick had to go, then we ran magnet cars for a few hours. 
So if you're ever in the neighborhood, stop by....we'll be your support group for your slot car addiction.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well it's been two months since HOGITS got together. Tomorrow is the big day. I just got an invite and I'm already getting things lined up for Saturday. I've set so many cars aside that I want to take with me, I had to go to a larger tackle box.LOL Be there or be square!
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Well what can I say about todays racing but, HOT!!!!!. It was 98 outside and not much cooler in side Ralls County Speedway. There was Joe, Nick, Ron, Dennis and of course Lendell along with assorted children. We ran tjets to magnet cars, and everything in between. I think I even saw a P3 on the track. We tried some five lap crash and burn, but hardly anybody could finish 5 laps. I think it was too hot to really concentrate. It was nice to see all 6 lanes running though.
Note to Lendell. Instead of spending money on air conditioning, get a lap counter/timer. Winter will be here soon enough.
Can't wait to do it all over again.
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Joe- You forgot about Pete the Cat! You'll have to explain about him, don't think they'd believe me. LOL I also think we now have an official mascot of Ralls County Speedway.
-fordcowboy


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh ya, Pete the cat! Lendell's son, Dalton, brought in this kitten and laid it on the table, were it stayed for hours. That is the most laid back cat I've ever seen. After awhile guys were poking it just to make sure it was alive. Since laid back is my motto, I really GET this cat.

hojoe


----------

